# Big buck management idea



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

While in my biology class Friday, we started talking about evolution (not trying to start any religious stuff here) and that lead us to talk about genes, traits, and offspring and being from a school in perry county where over 90% hunt we began talking about hunting and managing. Now people complain about deer number and small bucks so we talked about why that is, because most people trophy hunt and pass the small weak bucks and kill the big strong bucks which eliminate those preferable genes from the gene pole. We thought of ways to eliminate this from happening, here were our ideas;

1. If you shoot a buck, the next two seasons the buck you shoot must be smaller than that one. Ex. This year you get a 145" class buck, then next year and the year after that both bucks you shoot must be smaller than 145". Then you start over with shooting any sized buck and repeat.

2. You may only buck hunt after the first rut (given a set date to hunt after: Ex. Dec. 10) so then you could atleast have the larger stronger bucks genes being passed down no matter what. But you can shoot a big buck every year, unlike idea #1. 

This would help the whole goal of eliminating deer for the state but we would eliminate the smaller weaker deer genes and end up having many more big bucks out and better trophy hunting along with better rut hunting.

What do you guys think? Any other ideas?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Isnt ohio one of the better big buck states in the us? Not saying if the dnr think they can do a better job the yea good ideas, just seams though that what there doing now is working?

Dont really hunt or no anything about deer other then i see alot of bigguns.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You plan of shooting "weaker" bucks does not account for the age structure of the bucks.

Nearly EVERY buck that makes it to 5-1/2 years old in Ohio will be sporting antlers exceeding 140"

The problem isn't genetics as a general rule, with the antler size you reference. it is the ability to get a buck that can survive longer than 1-1/2 - 2-1/2 years old without getting killed.

The most important reason I can think off of why I couldn't agree with your idea is because deer hunting is not all about antler size or at least shouldn't be.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Most deer in Ohio have the genetic potential to grow large racks it's more about giving then the time and nutrition to maximize their potential. in areas with high deer densities they don't get enough forage to grow extra antler mass.
during the rut big bucks usually only breed a hand full of does anyway they find a doe and stay with her and breed her for a few days leaving the other does in the area to the subordinate bucks anyway. I think genetics do play some role in antler size but unless you have a large area with a strict harvest quota the results probably won't be very noticable. Taking a big buck is great but I have to agree with Lundy's point of view on this.


----------

